# B4 & Afters I did



## stacylynne (Apr 14, 2008)

B4 & Afters I did. Let me know what you think.


----------



## couturesista (Apr 14, 2008)

I don't care what anybody says, makeup is a woman's and sometimes a man's best friend. The women were pretty before now their Fab and Glam. U did a wonderful job! Kudos!


----------



## Hilly (Apr 14, 2008)

You did an awesome job!


----------



## aziajs (Apr 14, 2008)

The first one is amazing.  It looks like a mother and daughter instead of the same person.


----------



## mslitta (Apr 14, 2008)

you worked that out. They look so glamorous.


----------



## AppleDiva (Apr 14, 2008)

Fabulousness!!!


----------



## happy*phantom (Apr 14, 2008)

It's a kind of magic! It's always impressing how m/u can change a woman.


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 14, 2008)

u did a great job!


----------



## persephonewillo (Apr 14, 2008)

freakin' amazing!!


----------



## Brittni (Apr 14, 2008)

When is it my turn? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great job!


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 14, 2008)

great job


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 14, 2008)

You did an awesome job!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Apr 14, 2008)

Wow, wonderful job!


----------



## Tashona Helena (Apr 14, 2008)

Wow! They looked like two different people in their before and afters.  Fab job!


----------



## smellyocheese (Apr 14, 2008)

<3 makeup!! great job!


----------



## lolemily (Apr 15, 2008)

That's amazing! The first one looks ten years younger.


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 15, 2008)

Holy crap!  These are amazing!


----------



## magmunnen (Apr 15, 2008)

great job! beautiful pictures!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Apr 15, 2008)

Great job!! They look sexy


----------



## BlaqueBarbie (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow talk about a transformation you did an amazing job!


----------



## gelydh (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow, that's amazing!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## zerin (Apr 15, 2008)

whoa those results are soo sexy!! well done!!


----------



## lsperry (Apr 15, 2008)

Phenomenon job!! Absolutely AMAZING!!!


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 16, 2008)

Thank you all so much for your kind words.
-Stacy
XOXOX


----------



## natasha (Apr 16, 2008)

omg i was like wow....awesome job keep trying....


----------



## PinkFlower899 (Apr 16, 2008)

OMG!!! What did u use?? It looks so fabulous!!


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Apr 27, 2008)

this is amazingggg
well donee




x


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 27, 2008)

Wow you are super talented!  Great job!


----------



## Beauty For Ashe (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: First time FOTD B4 & Afters I did*

Whew!  Gorgeous!


----------



## COBI (Apr 27, 2008)

What did you use?  Thanks.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 27, 2008)

What were these for? 
really nice work!!!


----------



## wifey806 (Apr 27, 2008)

Wow! I love before n afters, but yours are GREAT!!


----------



## mizzbeba (Apr 27, 2008)

Awesome job on both women.  Were the lovely ladies photoshopped as well?


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Apr 28, 2008)

It would be cool if you posted what you used!

They look amazing. Really. You did a great job.


----------



## User49 (Apr 28, 2008)

Total transformation! The before and after are totally different. I love the second ones make up!


----------



## ashleydenise (Apr 28, 2008)

Wow, they look great, I think you need to do a before and after on ME! lolol


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_What were these for? 
really nice work!!!_

 
Thanks
It was for a photoshoot. The girls are friends of mine & asked me to do their makeup
XOXOX


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashleydenise* 

 
_Wow, they look great, I think you need to do a before and after on ME! lolol_

 
Thanks.. If you were in New york I would be happy to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



XOXOX


----------



## x-ivy (Jul 18, 2008)

These are great!
I love the second one especially


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 18, 2008)

amazing job!


----------

